# Matt, Jim Cornette, and Reby on Twitter



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

cornette stopped talking about aew & his brand tanked his views plummeted he has to hate aew its become his gimmick to get paid


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette stopped talking about aew & his brand tanked his views plummeted he has to hate aew its become his gimmick to get paid


As has been pointed out many times, when he reviews main WWE shows, his numbers are higher but that would mean he would have to watch those shows and he is very clearly on record as hating those more than AEW. So your argument falls apart there.

As far as Kowabunga goes, of course it was stupid. No one on here is saying Cornette has booked 100% great things. The turtle was a guy in a costume beating up a manager (Cornette) for the kids. It was not a character that was ever presented as an actual threat to a wrestler.

Both Kowabunga and teleporting Matt were stupid.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow. Good thing they brought up that TMNT stuff. If this doesn't expose him for being a hypocrite, I don't know what does.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388991620868149249


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes Yes Yes Yes, Another legendary Rant and beatdown incoming, Yes Yes Yes Yes
🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩🤩
oh this should be goooood
more meltdowns incoming in 3,2,1


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> Wow. Good thing they brought up that TMNT stuff. If this doesn't expose him for being a hypocrite, I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388991620868149249


Reby is such a weird one

i mean.... out of all the people Jim can mess with.... she is the one most likely to actually drive down and cut him


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Reby is such a weird one
> 
> i mean.... out of all the people Jim can mess with.... she is the one most likely to actually drive down and cut him


How has this never been brought up before. It was posted just a year ago too. 

God knows what else this shithead has done in his career he thought wasn't being filmed. 

Then he has the balls to call others out on silly stuff... Cornette wrestled a fn green Ninja Turtle while dressed as an Incredible. Doesn't get any sillier than that. And he booked this shit too lol. He should have been the booker of that year I guess.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

zkorejo said:


> How has this never been brought up before. It was posted just a year ago too.
> 
> God knows what else this shithead has done in his career he thought wasn't being filmed.
> 
> Then he has the balls to call others out on silly stuff... Cornette wrestled a fn green Ninja Turtle while dressed as an Incredible. Doesn't get any sillier than that. And he booked this shit too lol. He should have been the booker of that year I guess.


its been called out many times / but you know the cult has an answer for it - it was actually marketing genius


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

zkorejo said:


> How has this never been brought up before. It was posted just a year ago too.
> 
> God knows what else this shithead has done in his career he thought wasn't being filmed.
> 
> Then he has the balls to call others out on silly stuff... Cornette wrestled a fn green Ninja Turtle while dressed as an Incredible. Doesn't get any sillier than that. And he booked this shit too lol. He should have been the booker of that year I guess.


It has been known. For about 30 years. You are the one just finding out about it now. Like I said, it was very dumb, but at least he was beating up a manager and not actual wrestlers.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

people compare a *Manager* doing silly stuff
to a legitimate *PRO wrestler* doing silly stuff
😄 😁 😄
the arguments are getting weaker by the day


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> its been called out many times / but you know the cult has an answer for it - it was actually marketing genius


Haha what? Ok that clears up everything then. Its hopeless and a waste of time.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)




----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

zkorejo said:


> Wow. Good thing they brought up that TMNT stuff. If this doesn't expose him for being a hypocrite, I don't know what does.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1388991620868149249


Wow, Reby Sky just SLAUGHTERED his bitter ass :lmao 😂



VIP86 said:


> people compare a *Manager* doing silly stuff
> to a legitimate *PRO wrestler* doing silly stuff
> 😄 😁 😄
> the arguments are getting weaker by the day


Woah, there's no need to be frustrated over Cornette getting hilariously destroyed.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

DammitChrist said:


> Woah, there's no need to be frustrated over Cornette getting hilariously destroyed.


i'm not frustrated Trolly MCTroll
but clearly you are
and i take great pleasure because of it


----------



## 45banshee (Jan 7, 2019)

Jim actually brings up that one time he wrestled a turtle lol. His excuse for doing so is "context". 

16:30 if you want to skip to it


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


>


16:15 People bringing up Cornette vs Turtle 
19:15 - 20:00 This thread


"There's a picture of you wrestling a turtle!"


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> i'm not frustrated Trolly MCTroll
> but clearly you are
> and i take great pleasure because of it
> 
> View attachment 100608


Nah man, you guys are paying his rent in here. Not that I mind, watching the ever same old discussion going nowhere in this and every other forum is somewhat entertaining, in a cynical way.


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

I have zero respect for Reby Hardy after she was happy about Ashley Massaro's death and publicly expressed that. Bitch is a disgusting human being psychopath.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Nah man, you guys are paying his rent in here. Not that I mind, watching the ever same old discussion going nowhere in this and every other forum is somewhat entertaining, in a cynical way.


i agree
it's entertaining watching fanboys meltdown and lose their minds
it's almost more enjoyable than the show itself


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I think Matt was being pretty level headed with his response. Why is Jim getting so defensive? Does he really expect that wrestlers he shits on aren't going to look at him unfavorably? And also, of course Jim has done stupid comedy in his career, who in wrestling hasn't?

I don't personally have anything against Cornette, but his passionate fans can be weird. One of the first comments under Cornette's response is a guy who admits to hate watching AEW, just so he can hear Cornette's response to it. Imagine spending two hours of your day every week intentionally pissing yourself off just so you can give youtube/pod views to a man who couldn't care less about you.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> i agree
> it's entertaining watching fanboys meltdown and lose their minds
> it's almost more enjoyable than the show itself


Both sides are ridiculous.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Deleted


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Reby didn´t "destroy" anyone. Jim has never made a secret out of wrestling that turtle on shows specifically aimed at schoolkids.
But here we go.. The usual suspects think someone "got one" on Cornette.. Remember just a few weeks ago how well that turned out for Miro, Kip, and the Virgin Penelope?


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Both sides are ridiculous.


not really
one side is criticizing a product presented for the public
and the other side gets triggered because people are criticizing a product presented for the public

i have one rule
i criticize the product not the people who like it
but unfortunately, instead of fanboys just praising the product
they attack the people who criticize it
one side is reasonable, the other side is obsessed

unfortunately for them, two can play the same game
and we know which side has the more fragile feelings


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> not really
> one side is criticizing a product presented for the public
> and the other side gets triggered because people are criticizing a product presented for the public
> 
> ...


Completely oblivious to yourself, as expected.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Sad to see, that *Cornette still is the biggest heel in AEW*.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Completely oblivious to yourself, as expected.


one more triggered fanboy, as expected
it's ok, you're not the first, and you won't be the last


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

Not a fan of Reby Sky at all after some of the things that she has said. 

Cornette to me has gotten to the point that his opinion on wrestling in 2021 isn't as valuable as it used to be because he focuses so much on what he dislikes, which seems to be the majority of wrestling today apparently. So I just stopped listening to him do his gimmick of being angry about everything. 

Cornette wasn't a fan of "Broken Matt"...so what? Let the guy be stuck in the past with his opinions. Not everyone can be (or has to be) a fan of everything in wrestling. I think that is what people can't comprehend. Not everything in wrestling is catered for everyone all at once.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> one more triggered fanboy, as expected
> it's ok, you're not the first, and you won't be the last


Are you finished embarrassing yourself? Not that there's anything wrong with it, be the clown you want to be, who am I to tell you anything?


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Southerner said:


> Not a fan of Reby Sky at all after some of the things that she has said.
> 
> Cornette to me has gotten to the point that his opinion on wrestling in 2021 isn't as valuable as it used to be because he focuses so much on what he dislikes, which seems to be the majority of wrestling today apparently. So I just stopped listening to him do his gimmick of being angry about everything.
> 
> Cornette wasn't a fan of "Broken Matt"...so what? Let the guy be stuck in the past with his opinions. Not everyone can be (or has to be) a fan of everything in wrestling. I think that is what people can't comprehend. Not everything in wrestling is catered for everyone all at once.


No. You must like or dislike what we like or dislike, or be viciously attacked on the internet. Have you not learned anything by now?


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Why do people care so much about what Cornette says? I personally can't stand the guy, he's a arrogant, loud mouthed tool.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@VIP86 @DammitChrist 

Stop baiting each other kids or you will both be on a time out.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Why do people care so much about what Cornette says? I personally can't stand the guy, he's a arrogant, loud mouthed tool.


He got his own sticky thread in AEW section, that is why .... I guess!


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I wish the only silly thing Matt Hardy did was wrestle someone dressed like a ninja turtle.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> who am I to tell you anything?


exactly
who are you to tell me anything


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> exactly
> who are you to tell me anything


To answer a rhetorical question: Just some random guy on a forum about fake fighting that you made a fool of yourself about.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> @VIP86 @DammitChrist
> 
> Stop baiting each other kids or you will both be on a time out.


i don't need to bait anyone
he's the one quoting me every time i say anything
he just can't let go of his fixation to comment on everything i say
honestly, i'm enjoying his obsession with my posts


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> To answer a rhetorical question: Just some random guy on a forum about fake fighting that you made a fool of yourself about.


triggered much ? 😄 
why are you obsessed with a stranger on a forum about fake fighting 
that's not healthy


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> i don't need to bait anyone
> he's the one quoting me every time i say anything
> he just can't let go of his fixation to comment on everything i say
> honestly, i'm enjoying his obsession with my posts


He says something smart assed you respond with a snarky comment or meme to illicit a response, he does the same, you do the same and it goes on and on and on until one of you go to far

Classic AEW war tactics


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> He says something smart assed you respond with a snarky comment or meme to illicit a response, he does the same, you do the same and it goes on and on and on until one of you go to far
> 
> Classic AEW war tactics


well, how do you want me to respond to a smart ass comment
since i'm never the one who starts the conversation in a negative way, *NEVER*

you don't need to worry about me going to far
i despise personal insults, plus they don't achieve anything


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

VIP86 said:


> well, how do you want me to respond to a smart ass comment
> since i'm never the one who starts the conversation in a negative way, *NEVER*
> 
> you don't need to worry about me going to far
> i despise personal insults, plus they don't achieve anything


His fishing for a response. Instead of taking the bait report him for baiting. Exactly what happened in this situation except you were the one reported for your troll mctroll response by another poster.

Hence why I said to the both of you, stop


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Firefromthegods said:


> His fishing for a response. Instead of taking the bait report him for baiting. Exactly what happened in this situation except you were the one reported for your troll mctroll response by another poster.
> 
> Hence why I said to the both of you, stop


remember what i told you when you first became a moderator ?  
i told you i don't like reporting people no matter what they said to me
i just laugh at their attempts, and maybe have some fun playing along a little
because i know how tedious it is for the moderators to deal with all the complaints coming from all directions


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

If chip, cult and ozell can get permabanned for baiting how can DC get a warning for “fishing”. Is it not the same thing?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

La Parka said:


> If chip, cult and ozell can get permabanned for baiting how can DC get a warning for “fishing”. Is it not the same thing?


Both sides do it. Hence why I told both to stop


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Extremelyunderrated said:


> Why do people care so much about what Cornette says? I personally can't stand the guy, he's a arrogant, loud mouthed tool.


On top of that he's a racist. His opinion means nothing. Fuck him.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Jim Cornette is such a weird guy.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

VIP86 said:


> remember what i told you when you first became a moderator ?
> i told you i don't like reporting people no matter what they said to me
> i just laugh at their attempts, and maybe have some fun playing along a little
> because i know how tedious it is for the moderators to deal with all the complaints coming from all directions


Yet, you're one of the users that make Fire's job that much harder to police. You're a follower of Cornette as well as the rest of his minions here on the board. Rent free?!  You know, much of what is said in response to your replies and his followers replies of, "OMG did he just say that...", are directed at you, the users. Most aren't arguing Cornette, they're arguing you and the others who go along with his daily bullshit talk. Why would anyone need to actually listen to him, when you guys tell us what he's said?! Any grown man who uses terms like Twinkle Toes, Pockets, Jelly Nutella, etc. just shows his overall lack of creativity and grade-school immaturity, which may also be the reason why he's failed at running his own wrestling promotions, the past 40 years. Those put-downs are something an 8 year-old kid would say to a wimpy kid on the school playground. Like his thoughts about how to make wrestling "better" for today's market are 40 years old, so are his "burns". Finger slap!!!

The more I read your , the more you remind me of two people... Woody and Ozell Gray. You've got the exact same opinions, talk the same way, reply the same way and never have anything good to say. The language barrier may be your only defense as to who you are, but I don't know, the three of you seem awfully alike.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Garty said:


> Yet, you're one of the users that make Fire's job that much harder to police. You're a follower of Cornette as well as the rest of his minions here on the board. Rent free?!  You know, much of what is said in response to your replies and his followers replies of, "OMG did he just say that...", are directed at you, the users. Most aren't arguing Cornette, they're arguing you and the others who go along with his daily bullshit talk. Why would anyone need to actually listen to him, when you guys tell us what he's said?! Any grown man who uses terms like Twinkle Toes, Pockets, Jelly Nutella, etc. just shows his overall lack of creativity and grade-school immaturity, which may also be the reason why he's failed at running his own wrestling promotions, the past 40 years. Those put-downs are something an 8 year-old kid would say to a wimpy kid on the school playground. Like his thoughts about how to make wrestling "better" for today's market are 40 years old, so are his "burns". Finger slap!!!
> 
> The more I read your , the more you remind me of two people... Woody and Ozell Gray. You've got the exact same opinions, talk the same way, reply the same way and never have anything good to say. The language barrier may be your only defense as to who you are, but I don't know, the three of you seem awfully alike.


thank you very much, i'm flattered 
i never knew you're such a fan 
i will make sure to keep doing whatever i'm doing that you like so much


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

VIP86 said:


> thank you very much, i'm flattered
> i never knew you're such a fan
> i will make sure to keep doing whatever i'm doing that you like so much


My man, you're a clown. Clowns have to dress up to be funny. Without your makeup, you're just another unfunny...


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Garty said:


> My man, you're a clown. Clowns have to dress up to be funny. Without your makeup, you're just another unfunny...


i don't know what i would do without your support and love 😚
i will work harder to provide you with the same content that you enjoy so much


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> triggered much ? 😄
> why are you obsessed with a stranger on a forum about fake fighting
> that's not healthy


No.
I'm not.
Yes, that's exactly why I'm not.

I'm not even arguing with you. I'm throwing you some rotten old bones and you jump on them and snarl like a rabid dog.

Your excessive use of emojis shows me that you know you're reaching and hoping for someone to laugh along out of sympathy. Unfortunately, you're absolutely unsympathetic though, and nobody will chime into your toxic little attempts.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

VIP86 said:


> i don't know what i would do without your support and love 😚
> i will work harder to provide you with the same content that you enjoy so much


I've got a picture of the three of you together... Woody, Ozell Gray and VIP:


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> No.
> I'm not.
> Yes, that's exactly why I'm not.
> 
> ...


idk.. Seems to me a lot of people chime in..


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

yeahright2 said:


> idk.. Seems to me a lot of people chime in..


Chasing his own tail doesn't count. It's still the same poster.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> No.
> I'm not.
> Yes, that's exactly why I'm not.
> 
> ...


WoW, so i'm a rabid dog and toxic ? 
it's amazing that i'm the only one in this conversation who didn't use any insults
but yet somehow i'm the bad person
thank you very much complete stranger
i'm flattered with your "very healthy" obsession


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Garty said:


> Yet, you're one of the users that make Fire's job that much harder to police. You're a follower of Cornette as well as the rest of his minions here on the board. Rent free?!  You know, much of what is said in response to your replies and his followers replies of, "OMG did he just say that...", are directed at you, the users. Most aren't arguing Cornette, they're arguing you and the others who go along with his daily bullshit talk. Why would anyone need to actually listen to him, when you guys tell us what he's said?! Any grown man who uses terms like Twinkle Toes, Pockets, Jelly Nutella, etc. just shows his overall lack of creativity and grade-school immaturity, which may also be the reason why he's failed at running his own wrestling promotions, the past 40 years. Those put-downs are something an 8 year-old kid would say to a wimpy kid on the school playground. Like his thoughts about how to make wrestling "better" for today's market are 40 years old, so are his "burns". Finger slap!!!
> 
> The more I read your , the more you remind me of two people... Woody and Ozell Gray. You've got the exact same opinions, talk the same way, reply the same way and never have anything good to say. The language barrier may be your only defense as to who you are, but I don't know, the three of you seem awfully alike.


Nah, I think Woody is actually a fine chap, albeit mighty mad recently. The other two are merely little shit stirrers.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> WoW, so i'm a rabid dog and toxic ?
> it's amazing that i'm the only one in this conversation who didn't use any insults
> but yet somehow i'm the bad person
> thank you very much complete stranger
> i'm flattered with your "very healthy" obsession


No, you behave like one. Many stupid people do.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Garty said:


> I've got a picture of the three of you together... Woody, Ozell Gray and VIP:


thanks
i will make sure to hang this picture in somewhere prominent to remind me of your support and love


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> Nah, I think Woody is actually a fine chap, albeit mighty mad recently. The other two are merely little shit stirrers.


While I absolutely agree with your comment on the "other two", you lost me at your praise for Woody... and here I thought we had something in common.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Kopros_The_Great said:


> No, you behave like one. Many stupid people do.


Awww, it's ok
i know it's very hard discovering that not everyone worship the stupidity of Tony Khan and the Elite
you'll get used to it
and also, here is another emoji since you like them so much


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Garty said:


> While I absolutely agree with your comment on the "other two", you lost me at your praise for Woody... and here I thought we had something in common.


Woody is constantly negative and criticizes virtually everything but I have never seen him be a dick towards any forum members. Maybe I just haven't noticed but that's my overall impression.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> people compare a *Manager* doing silly stuff
> to a legitimate *PRO wrestler* doing silly stuff
> 😄 😁 😄
> the arguments are getting weaker by the day


It wasn't just a segment where cornette was attacked ......they had an actual match meaning both were wrestlers......lmfao just sad really.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It wasn't just a segment where cornette was attacked ......they had an actual match meaning both were wrestlers......lmfao just sad really.


you serious ?
so when a Manager is involved in a match he magically transforms into a legitimate PRO wrestler
wow, i didn't know that becoming a wrestler is so easy


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

There needs to be more mandatory social etiquette courses handed out as reminders to everyone to lay off posting things on twitter and social media, most of the times it just isn't worth it.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

I can’t believe I have to explain this to multiple posters but there’s a big difference between wrestling someone in a turtle costume and teleporting around the arena like Matt Hardy did.

If wrestling is to be presented as a legit contest, then it is perfectly reasonable that a man in a turtle outfit could beat up a manager who has no wrestling experience.

and to save you some time, no Jim did not like Undertaker and Kane’s supernatural bullshit.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Wasn't the whole purpose of having Cornette wrestle a ninja turtle, an attempt to humiliate a heel manager. Losing to a pro wrestler won't embarrass a heel manager, so how can you succeed? Put him against a joke and have him lose.

I'm sure he cut a promo saying how embarrassing it was. That he was going to walk out but was told he'd be fined 1k. Kayfabe.

It's not like teleporting, thinking it'd make any type of sense.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Looks like I've missed the party......

I think Matt Hardy should keep his mouth shut and just be happy he has a job at this point. The last thing a guy like him with all the zany stuff he pulls wants to do is get the attention of someone like Cornette.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

La Parka said:


> If wrestling is to be presented as a legit contest,


who said they want wrestling to be presented as a legit contest ?
the indie mentality is still alive and well
they just brought it to national TV, that's it
don't look for professionalism in a company run by amateurs


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is basically gonna be Reby and Jim throwing barbes at one another I guess. I am truly shocked. 

In other news, I'm having some Pasta Salad for lunch. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> you serious ?
> so when a Manager is involved in a match he magically transforms into a legitimate PRO wrestler
> wow, i didn't know that becoming a wrestler is so easy


The second you get paid to wrestle lol yes you're a wrestler.......does it make you a good wrestler....no. He had a wrestling match in which he wrestled so.....you step into the ring,the bell sounds,and you get paid for it.....yep that's wrestling lol.


----------



## famicommander (Jan 17, 2010)

Cornette is a hypocritical, bigoted, unstable assbag and this is one instance where he shows it.

Sometimes he still makes great points, he's a great manager, he's a great commentator, and his historical knowledge of the business is unrivaled. 

But he's still a mark for himself and that fact gets him into trouble when he can't see that he's the asshole.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

Shouldn't this thread be merged into the Jim Cornette pinned thread? Wasn't the point of that thread to keep all the Cornette war factions in one place?

Sidenote: I think pinning a thread for a guy who does not work for AEW is silly but I am also in the minority there, so ho hum.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The second you get paid to wrestle lol yes you're a wrestler.......does it make you a good wrestler....no. He had a wrestling match in which he wrestled so.....you step into the ring,the bell sounds,and you get paid for it.....yep that's wrestling lol.


So you´re saying Vickie Guerrero is a wrestler?

Managers aren´t wrestlers, that´s the whole point of getting them in a match.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Corny vs Reby on Twitter has feud of the year potential.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> So you´re saying Vickie Guerrero is a wrestler?
> 
> Managers aren´t wrestlers, that´s the whole point of getting them in a match.


When she was in ring wrestling......yes.

Plain and simple they train and prepare for the matches too and get paid for their time in the ring.......yes they are wrestlers while wrestling. Much like matt hardy is a manager while not wrestling.

Is it really that hard to comprehend?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

famicommander said:


> Cornette is a hypocritical, bigoted, unstable assbag and this is one instance where he shows it.
> 
> Sometimes he still makes great points, he's a great manager, he's a great commentator, and his historical knowledge of the business is unrivaled.
> 
> But he's still a mark for himself and that fact gets him into trouble when he can't see that he's the asshole.


A very correct description.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> The second you get paid to wrestle lol yes you're a wrestler.......does it make you a good wrestler....no. He had a wrestling match in which he wrestled so.....you step into the ring,the bell sounds,and you get paid for it.....yep that's wrestling lol.


if this is your standards of what makes a person a PRO wrestler
then i'm not surprised that you can't see the difference
now i know why you didn't see a problem when FTR had to cheat to beat marko stunt


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When she was in ring wrestling......yes.
> 
> Plain and simple they train and prepare for the matches too and get paid for their time in the ring.......yes they are wrestlers while wrestling. Much like matt hardy is a manager while not wrestling.
> 
> Is it really that hard to comprehend?


That´s not how it works and you know it, so the one with comprehension problems is you.. I´m still waiting for an answer to a simple question from you in the ratings thread..

Unless they´re signed to a wrestling contract, they´re not wrestlers.. So you´re saying a referee is also a wrestler, because they´re in the ring, and they takes a bump once in a while.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

famicommander said:


> *Cornette is a hypocritical, bigoted, unstable assbag* and this is one instance where he shows it.
> 
> Sometimes he still makes great points, he's a great manager, he's a great commentator, and his historical knowledge of the business is unrivaled.
> 
> But he's still a *mark for himself* and that fact gets him into trouble when he can't see that *he's the asshole.*


Yep, you described him perfectly here


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

TheDraw said:


> Looks like I've missed the party......
> 
> I think Matt Hardy should keep his mouth shut and just be happy he has a job at this point. The last thing a guy like him with all the zany stuff he pulls wants to do is get the attention of someone like Cornette.


 Big Money Matt is quite a good character IMO. I’m glad the broken trash is gone.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

VIP86 said:


> if this is your standards of what makes a person a PRO wrestler
> then i'm not surprised that you can't see the difference
> now i know why you didn't see a problem when FTR had to cheat to beat marko stunt


It's not MY standards lmao its reality. He was in a WRESTLING match one on one and got paid to WRESTLE pretty simple stuff.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s not how it works and you know it, so the one with comprehension problems is you.. I´m still waiting for an answer to a simple question from you in the ratings thread..
> 
> Unless they´re signed to a wrestling contract, they´re not wrestlers.. So you´re saying a referee is also a wrestler, because they´re in the ring, and they takes a bump once in a while.


Lmao no the ref example you tried to use isn't how it works and you know it....if you're in a WRESTLING match being paid to WRESTLE you're a wrestler.......a referee being run into is entirely not the same thing....but you already knew that lol.


----------



## Buhalovski (Jul 24, 2015)

Funny to see Cornette living rent free in some of your heads  I am very busy IRL but I still find some time to listen to his rants even though AEW is the only promotion I follow.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> That´s not how it works and you know it, so the one with comprehension problems is you.. I´m still waiting for an answer to a simple question from you in the ratings thread..
> 
> Unless they´re signed to a wrestling contract, they´re not wrestlers.. So you´re saying a referee is also a wrestler, because they´re in the ring, and they takes a bump once in a while.


Try quoting or tagging someone if you want a response I have no idea what you're talking about bruh.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Corny vs Reby on Twitter has feud of the year potential.


With Vince Russo in the middle as ref, whom both Corny and Reby hate.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> With Vince Russo in the middle as ref, whom both Corny and Reby hate.


Make it a triple threat


----------



## taker_2004 (Jul 1, 2017)

VIP86 said:


> you serious ?
> so when a Manager is involved in a match he magically transforms into a legitimate PRO wrestler
> wow, i didn't know that becoming a wrestler is so easy





$Dolladrew$ said:


> It wasn't just a segment where cornette was attacked ......they had an actual match meaning both were wrestlers......lmfao just sad really.


Just for fun, I think you're both wrong.

Nobody in the business or fandom qualifies a second as a wrestler, even if they occasionally participate in a match. Neither Cornette, nor his contemporaries, peers, or anybody with a brain would seriously qualify him as being a wrestler, even if he had a somewhat decent match with Paul E. 

That said, this is an example of Cornette being a mark for himself and seeing the past through rose-tinted glasses. It doesn't matter to him what type of wrestling personality is doing something to undermine the business or make it look silly, whether that's a manager, valet, commentator, ring announcer, authority figure or wrestler.

There's no context to excuse it either. No wrestling promotion Cornette ever worked for was more geared toward children than WWE is. Why does something like wrestling a TMNT do any more or less damage than the young Bucks superkicking a child? Both expose the work just for a cheap pop, which has always been one of Cornette's main gripes. It would be okay if he admitted it was an error in judgement, but he doesn't. 

This coming from somebody who agrees with Cornette on most aspects of the business.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> It's not MY standards lmao its reality. He was in a WRESTLING match one on one and got paid to WRESTLE pretty simple stuff.


yeaaah sorry but it's not the reality
Managers are not PRO wrestlers
there nothing called "if you get paid to wrestle a match then you're a wrestler"
well. maybe in the indies where anyone can walk through a curtain and become a wrestler


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> When she was in ring wrestling......yes.
> 
> Plain and simple they train and prepare for the matches too and get paid for their time in the ring.......yes they are wrestlers while wrestling. Much like matt hardy is a manager while not wrestling.
> 
> Is it really that hard to comprehend?


Both sides look crazy here. 

Jim looks nuts because he's done goofy shit too. Manager or not, low card or not. 

Saying that he's a wrestler to circumvent the he's not a wrestler argument is just as crazy, because he's just not. He's wrestled a match, but he's not a wrestler.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette stopped talking about aew & his brand tanked his views plummeted he has to hate aew its become his gimmick to get paid


*I knew this would come in handy:









This screenshot is from a month ago, and as you can see, almost all of the WWE videos are doing better than the AEW videos with their hottest angles of that week. This is a common trend. Cornette could shut his business down right now and live comfortably until he dies. The AEW videos are a hobby and a grudge for making promises they can't keep.

These screenshots are from today, and his Brian Pillman DSOTR review is killing everything AEW related:
















*


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Tsvetoslava said:


> Funny to see Cornette living rent free in some of your heads  I am very busy IRL but I still find some time to listen to his rants even though AEW is the only promotion I follow.


It's not 'rent free' if he keeps showing up at the doorstep playing ding-dong-ditch every single day. Fucker is squatting, if anything.
You're using the phrase wrongly in a pathetic attempt at devaluing a differing opinion.

To clarify: I do enjoy AEW *and* I do enjoy Cornette's rants at times, and at times both of them are shit.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Cornette can hit the nail on the head with a lot of things booking wise etc.. but his fans do tend act like cornette has never made some bad creative decisions in wrestling like deciding to give bob holly from Alabama, the gimmick - Hollywood bob when he went down to smokey mountain...


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Can we all agree to stop using ‘living rent free’ in general?

fuck thats a banal statement


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

@BOSS of Bel-Air 
stop presenting solid evidence that they are not as relevant as they think
some people might get upset by facts


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> @BOSS of Bel-Air
> stop presenting solid evidence that they are not as relevant as they think
> some people might get upset by facts


*I just like putting them in situations where they can do nothing but say they hate Cornette and want him to stop telling the truth about the massive fuck ups of this promotion.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> Both sides look crazy here.
> 
> Jim looks nuts because he's done goofy shit too. Manager or not, low card or not.
> 
> Saying that he's a wrestler to circumvent the he's not a wrestler argument is just as crazy, because he's just not. He's wrestled a match, but he's not a wrestler.


I'm saying during a wrestling match that you're being paid for I'd consider the person a wrestler much like Shaq was for one night against Cody. Would I describe Shaq as a pro wrestler....no.....but saying he wasnt a wrestler during a wrestling match makes no sense. Like I said before they all train it's not like they literally just walk out there lol.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I just like putting them in situations where they can do nothing but say they hate Cornette and want him to stop telling the truth about the massive fuck ups of this promotion.*


unsurprisingly "massive fuck ups" seems to be the result of everything Tony Khan does
Fulham F.C. = massive fuck up
Jacksonville Jaguars = massive fuck up
Booking a wrestling show = massive fuck up
the guy is on a roll


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Try quoting or tagging someone if you want a response I have no idea what you're talking about bruh.


I did quote you.. You´re just afraid to answer


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Lmao no the ref example you tried to use isn't how it works and you know it....if you're in a WRESTLING match being paid to WRESTLE you're a wrestler.......a referee being run into is entirely not the same thing....but you already knew that lol.


You´re the one who says if they´re in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler.
But okay. 
I can give you a bit of information you didn´t know then. Jim Cornette wasn´t paid to wrestle that match.. And neither was Vickie in hers. They got the MANAGER salary, which is usually smaller.
Once again, your argument doesn´t hold up.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> I did quote you.. You´re just afraid to answer


I just looked on my alerts and there is nothing feel free to tag me or whatever.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> You´re the one who says if they´re in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler.
> But okay.
> I can give you a bit of information you didn´t know then. Jim Cornette wasn´t paid to wrestle that match.. And neither was Vickie in hers. They got the MANAGER salary, which is usually smaller.
> Once again, your argument doesn´t hold up.


Your reading comprehension needs work......I said if you're IN A WRESTLING MATCH ,BEING PAID TO WRESTLE .......you are a wrestler.....going off of your example if a fan jumped the guard rail and got in the ring he'd be a wrestler.....LMFAO!!!


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> I'm saying during a wrestling match that you're being paid for I'd consider the person a wrestler much like Shaq was for one night against Cody. Would I describe Shaq as a pro wrestler....no.....but saying he wasnt a wrestler during a wrestling match makes no sense. Like I said before they all train it's not like they literally just walk out there lol.


But the context of that is that having bull shit comedy done to a manager in a match is different than one of the actual wrestlers people are supposed to take serious as a skilled wrestler. When a manager has a match the concept is they're about to get fucked up, because they're not a wrestler. 

It's only bull shit on Cornette because he doesn't actually keep that same attitude with other silly low card stuff that he himself didn't book.


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *I knew this would come in handy:
> View attachment 100631
> 
> 
> ...


now post the screenshots when he quit talking about aew & every one of his videos tanked.........aew brings in the viewers to his other videos


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

RapShepard said:


> But the context of that is that having bull shit comedy done to a manager in a match is different than one of the actual wrestlers people are supposed to take serious as a skilled wrestler. When a manager has a match the concept is they're about to get fucked up, because they're not a wrestler.
> 
> It's only bull shit on Cornette because he doesn't actually keep that same attitude with other silly low card stuff that he himself didn't book.


The problem in this instance is its essentially a manager vs a mascot lol the whole threat of a beatdown isn't there so essentially its 2 low skilled idiots having a wrestling match.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> now post the screenshots when he quit talking about aew & every one of his videos tanked.........aew brings in the viewers to his other videos


*Did you even read? I literally posted a screenshot from two hours ago with a long dead Brian Pillman embarrassingly outdrawing every AEW topic. There was no period where he stopped talking about AEW and his WWE videos have always done better. Stop lying.*


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Did you even read? I literally posted a screenshot from two hours ago with a long dead Brian Pillman embarrassingly outdrawing every AEW topic. There was no period where he stopped talking about AEW and his WWE videos have always done better. Stop lying.*


Maybe he's talking about the "urban community" again LMFAO


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Is Stacy any good at hashtagging on the Twitter Machine? Be nice to see a bit of a social media catfight against the Reby Sky.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Doesn’t most managers and refs anyway learn to bump or train as wrestlers to learn the ropes

i remember Aubrey saying something like that


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Is Stacy any good at hashtagging on the Twitter Machine? Be nice to see a bit of a social media catfight against the Reby Sky.


It is very kind of you to call it a catfight.


----------



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> now post the screenshots when he quit talking about aew & every one of his videos tanked.........aew brings in the viewers to his other videos


That’s a very reasonable suggestion here since selective bias does tend to occur 💯


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> cornette stopped talking about aew & his brand tanked his views plummeted he has to hate aew its become his gimmick to get paid


Cornette has had a high profile in wrestling since the 80’s. AEW came around in 2019, and doesn’t usually rank amongst his top videos. This take is just wishful thinking.



zkorejo said:


> How has this never been brought up before. It was posted just a year ago too.
> 
> God knows what else this shithead has done in his career he thought wasn't being filmed.
> 
> Then he has the balls to call others out on silly stuff... Cornette wrestled a fn green Ninja Turtle while dressed as an Incredible. Doesn't get any sillier than that. And he booked this shit too lol. He should have been the booker of that year I guess.


This has been discussed before. It happened in the 90’s. Most people can understand the difference between a guy in a costume embarrassing the heel manager and someone having mythical powers though.

Cornette also had a mummy. Rick Rubin wanted one, so Corny had it try to make sense by having Jim Mitchell as his manager, and pin the heat on Mitchell as a carny whack-job managing a giant guy he _presents_ as a mummy. There’s a big difference between a guy who dresses a way and someone who actually has supernatural powers.

Cornette also had a big hand in the early presentation of Kane. Also of Leviathan in OVW. The Boogeyman too. None of these are the “gotcha!” moment anyone who makes them out to be thinks they are. They kind of just prove they can’t discriminate between a someone presenting themselves as something they’re not, and trying to convince the audience that they are actually that thing.

You know what would be stupider than someone dressed as a turtle? An actual turtle. That’s what Cornette revolts against.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

DammitChrist said:


> That’s a very reasonable suggestion here since selective bias does tend to occur 💯


Are you arguing the FACTS?


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Also of Leviathan in OVW. The Boogeyman too.


Leviathan could have been at least as successful as the Boogeyman was. Too bad they had to rebrand him as Batista.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

One of these fools has cornette and his wife as a sig and then you have comments like this...



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Can we all agree to stop using ‘living rent free’ in general?
> 
> fuck thats a banal statement


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Your reading comprehension needs work......I said if you're IN A WRESTLING MATCH ,BEING PAID TO WRESTLE .......you are a wrestler.....going off of your example if a fan jumped the guard rail and got in the ring he'd be a wrestler.....LMFAO!!!


And again you´re trying to derail something when you´ve been made to look like a fool. So you can stop the ROFL and other deflection tactics

The joke´s on you. You´re the one who said if a person is in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler. Then you tried to save it by saying if they were paid as wrestlers, they´re wrestlers... And I then informed you that managers don´t get paid as wrestlers for having an occasional match.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

La Parka said:


> One of these fools has cornette and his wife as a sig and then you have comments like this...


There is a rumor that a certain fool with a La Parka avatar would love to receive the same proposal from Synn that Kevin Nash received... but only if Little Jimmy agrees to watch it.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jim Cornette DoN is when he said he was done reviewing AEW



















































So the idea Cornette views went down not covering AEW so he went back don't really hold up


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> Leviathan could have been at least as successful as the Boogeyman was. Too bad they had to rebrand him as Batista.


There’s a difference between guys being presented in a developmental territory and how they are presented on a big stage. Brock Lesnar and Batista both hated their time in OVW and didn’t display the mentality they had up in the WWE. Cornette had to run OVW shows the following week and well into the future. You can’t book Batista as the suave Superman if he’s going to be pull himself out of shows as soon as you start featuring him. Cornette found a gimmick that worked for his territory.

Leviathan probably would have been more in-line with a Kane gimmick. Big dude who is protected so you can get a few big dates on him. His Evolution stuff got him over in a more consistent and more sustainable way though. Being buds with Triple H and the flopped push of Randy Orton helped with that. Batista got over when that spot opened up.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

RapShepard said:


> Jim Cornette DoN is when he said he was done reviewing AEW
> View attachment 100652
> View attachment 100653
> View attachment 100654
> ...


It was never an argument based in any reason. Maybe some ardent AEW supporters have heard that secondhand and just don’t critically think about it — or even just check it — but it’s more likely sour grapes reasoning. Jim just doesn’t like AEW because it makes him money, he’s old, he’s a carny, he’s working, whatever. It can’t possible be because he thinks it’s true and it reflects his honest opinion. No, that might be a little too confronting.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

For extra. Example AEW videos before he quit watching for a bit


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

RapShepard said:


> Jim Cornette DoN is when he said he was done reviewing AEW
> View attachment 100652
> View attachment 100653
> View attachment 100654
> ...


i love that you stay quiet for a long time, and suddenly you come up with a post that destroys people arguments
that's talent right there
FACTS are FACTS


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

RapShepard said:


> For extra. Example AEW videos before he quit watching for a bit


What I get from that is that very few people care about Shawn Spears


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> There’s a difference between guys being presented in a developmental territory and how they are presented on a big stage. Brock Lesnar and Batista both hated their time in OVW and didn’t display the mentality they had up in the WWE. Cornette had to run OVW shows the following week and well into the future. You can’t book Batista as the suave Superman if he’s going to be pull himself out of shows as soon as you start featuring him. Cornette found a gimmick that worked for his territory.
> 
> Leviathan probably would have been more in-line with a Kane gimmick. Big dude who is protected so you can get a few big dates on him. His Evolution stuff got him over in a more consistent and more sustainable way though. Being buds with Triple H and the flopped push of Randy Orton helped with that. Batista got over when that spot opened up.


None of the gimmicks Cornette produced in OVW worked in WWE which is a shame because he's got such a great mind for the wrestling business... They were either rebranded or fired, just like Cornette was.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

VIP86 said:


> i love that you stay quiet for a long time, and suddenly you come up with a post that destroys people arguments
> that's talent right there
> FACTS are FACTS


I think Cornette is funny, and does get a little overboard with the criticism especially for those he dislikes. But the notion AEW is keeping him relevant with hardcore fans is silly. He's got a clear audience that just like hearing him talk and rant. It can be Russo, HHH, AEW, or road stories he can get an audience.


yeahright2 said:


> What I get from that is that very few people care about Shawn Spears


As it should be lol.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Jim Cornette is perpetually in the catbird seat. Matt and Reby were lucky to get a rub from him during their exchange of derogatory hashtags.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> None of the gimmicks Cornette produced in OVW worked in WWE which is a shame because he's got such a great mind for the wrestling business... They were either rebranded or fired, just like Cornette was.


Some of the gimmicks we did get were fucking awful though. I’d have liked to have seen Doug Basham, Nick Dinsmore, Rob Conway and The Damaja presented as something outside a mentally challenged man-child, a French sympathiser and two brothers with balls and gags in their mouths.

Jim wasn’t booking the WWF/E. He was booking a show largely based in Louisville, Kentucky. And his business actually went up in 2001. He wasn’t a “failure” there.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> And again you´re trying to derail something when you´ve been made to look like a fool. So you can stop the ROFL and other deflection tactics
> 
> The joke´s on you. You´re the one who said if a person is in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler. Then you tried to save it by saying if they were paid as wrestlers, they´re wrestlers... And I then informed you that managers don´t get paid as wrestlers for having an occasional match.


Just because you say something doesn't mean it holds any weight.....the examples you've tried to use are just straight up idiotic and you know that, but to admit it would not fit in to your narrative.........if anyone's looking foolish its you.

I clearly explained my stance and yet you tried to say a ref taking a bump during a match makes them a wrestler lol.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> Some of the gimmicks we did get were fucking awful though. I’d have liked to have seen Doug Basham, Nick Dinsmore, Rob Conway and The Damaja presented as something outside a mentally challenged man-child, a French sympathiser and two brothers with balls and gags in their mouths.
> 
> Jim wasn’t booking the WWF/E. He was booking a show largely based in Louisville, Kentucky. And his business actually went up in 2001. He wasn’t a “failure” there.


Cool, so he was good at selling out shows in a 200 seats capacity arena. That's the level!


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> Just because you say something doesn't mean it holds any weight.....the examples you've tried to use are just straight up idiotic and you know that, but to admit it would not fit in to your narrative.........if anyone's looking foolish its you.
> 
> I clearly explained my stance and yet you tried to say a ref taking a bump during a match makes them a wrestler lol.


Again with the "LOL". Do you not see how stupid that makes you look? 
But as usual you´re only picking bits from what people say.. Is reading really that hard for you? I reapeat:
You´re the one who said if a person is in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler. THAT´S where I said that by your logic, that would mean a referee is a wrestler.
Then you tried to save it by saying if they were paid as wrestlers, they´re wrestlers... 
And I then put you in your place by informing you that managers don´t get paid as wrestlers for having an occasional match. 

p.s. Do you deny AEW tried to hire Cornette?


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

Everything about this thread is embarrassing


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

yeahright2 said:


> p.s. Do you deny AEW tried to hire Cornette?


If they did so, please post your evidence.


----------



## RomeoBlues (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm not going to get into the Cornette debate but I have heard him explain that he did the ninja turtle thing as part of a untelevised school holiday loop.

Meaning the kids were out of school and the wrestling came to town so they did something childish and stupid to entertain them and make them laugh. It was never televised, the only footage that exists is fan camera footage and nobody who watched Smokey Mountain TV ever knew about it.




Firefromthegods said:


> His fishing for a response. Instead of taking the bait report him for baiting. Exactly what happened in this situation except you were the one reported for your troll mctroll response by another poster.
> 
> Hence why I said to the both of you, stop


You've openly said that he is baiting and you've obviously seen him baiting in this thread so why not ban him? Reporting does nothing, I reported that poster due to him derailing threads regularly with his baiting and he still remains


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

La Parka said:


> One of these fools has cornette and his wife as a sig and then you have comments like this...


@Outlaw91 ? Yeah, @The Wood kinda broke him, lol.

He was on here for 9 years hardly ever posting, and now is obsessed with @The Wood and Jim Cornette. As you say yourself, they're living rent free in his head.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

.christopher. said:


> @Outlaw91 ? Yeah, @The Wood kinda broke him, lol.
> 
> He was on here for 9 years hardly ever posting, and now is obsessed with @The Wood and Jim Cornette. As you say yourself, they're living rent free in his head.


You seem to know so many things about me that I'm the one who doesn't have to pay you any kind of rent to keep staying in your head.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

At this stage Corney's just a sad act. Getting involved in tacky twitter beef just to keep relevant so he can sell his merch to his brain dead cult. 

What a shitty end to his career.


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

AthleticGirth said:


> At this stage Corney's just a sad act. Getting involved in tacky twitter beef just to keep relevant so he can sell his merch to his brain dead cult.
> 
> What a shitty end to his career.


To bad, Matt started that twitter beef. You shouldn't blame Cornette for picking easy money up. Maybe you should blame Matt's fans, that they have no better questions than asking for Cornette.


----------



## the_hound (Jun 14, 2016)

Aew fans "That jim is a racist bigot, he's disgusting and is a loud mouth who wishes death on wrestlers" _while praising a loud mouth bigot who makes disgusting comments about certain dead womens wrestlers_ ~ reby

before his anti aew rants "Oh jim was brilliant, he was a fantastic manager, fast funny and witty and i love that dairy queen shit"
after his anti aew tirade "I hate that racist bastard, he's a bigot and those remarks are disgusting.....he's living in the dark ages"
i never seen the amount of abuse aimed at people for hating a wrestling company so much


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> Again with the "LOL". Do you not see how stupid that makes you look?
> But as usual you´re only picking bits from what people say.. Is reading really that hard for you? I reapeat:
> You´re the one who said if a person is in a wrestling ring, they´re a wrestler. THAT´S where I said that by your logic, that would mean a referee is a wrestler.
> Then you tried to save it by saying if they were paid as wrestlers, they´re wrestlers...
> ...


LMFAO......too bad I never said that. I said If you're in a wrestling match being paid to be a wrestler you are in fact a wrestler. Where you got the notion that if you literally enter a ring you become a wrestler is completely beyond me. In fact please quote where I said that ......just like the supposed question you were waiting for me to answer.

No I never denied cornette was offered a job in fact I've never commented on that subject at all.......you're so lost in all the arguments you're in you've got me confused with someone else bruh.


----------



## ECFuckinW (Jun 29, 2020)

$Dolladrew$ said:


> LMFAO......too bad I never said that. I said If you're in a wrestling match being paid to be a wrestler you are in fact a wrestler. Where you got the notion that if you literally enter a ring you become a wrestler is completely beyond me. In fact please quote where I said that ......just like the supposed question you were waiting for me to answer.
> 
> No I never denied cornette was offered a job in fact I've never commented on that subject at all.......you're so lost in all the arguments you're in you've got me confused with someone else bruh.


Should be a pretty epic back pedal incoming 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Ger (Jul 20, 2018)

the_hound said:


> Aew fans "That jim is a racist bigot, he's disgusting and is a loud mouth who wishes death on wrestlers" _while praising a loud mouth bigot who makes disgusting comments about certain dead womens wrestlers_ ~ reby
> 
> before his anti aew rants "Oh jim was brilliant, he was a fantastic manager, fast funny and witty and i love that dairy queen shit"
> after his anti aew tirade "I hate that racist bastard, he's a bigot and those remarks are disgusting.....he's living in the dark ages"
> i never seen the amount of abuse aimed at people for hating a wrestling company so much


Cornette is just the the heel for some of the fans and AEW wrestlers work with that, because they assume their fans care, like Matt's fan did on twitter and many people on WF do.

Just check what is going on on WF:

Cornette got his own sticky thread in AEW section.
He got one regular thread after another in AEW section.
He is the main topic in many other threads, sticky or not, just check the douzend of pages about him yesterday in AEW ratings threads, but there are many similar parts in other threads as well.
Cornette even got his own thread on Rant section.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Ger said:


> Cornette is just the the heel for some of the fans and AEW wrestlers work with that, because they assume their fans care, like Matt's fan did on twitter and many people on WF do.
> 
> Just check what is going on on WF:
> 
> ...


He is the company's biggest heel and he is not even part of the company.


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

That was a boring fan. 
Matt: what Im doing is entertaining, screw the haters
Jim: I disagree
Reba: you're one to talk

Was there much else other than jim telling reba to butt out?


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Two Sheds said:


> He is the company's biggest heel and he is not even part of the company.


That's a very on brand Cornette thing to say - and you're not even getting a commission, it's also simply not true. The people I know who watch AEW are younger than me and don't know or care about Cornette, Melzer, Russo or any of the old timers still looking to make a buck from the business. Youtubers like Simon Miller and Ollie Davies carry more weight - I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing.

JR said on his podcast that the AEW talent don't care about Cornette's views, he found it laughable anyone would think they would. The talent that gets involved with Cornette on twitter are just as hungry for attention as he is.

It's a small pool of the IWC that takes notice of Cornette.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

AthleticGirth said:


> That's a very on brand Cornette thing to say - and you're not even getting a commission, it's also simply not true. The people I know who watch AEW are younger than me and don't know or care about Cornette, Melzer, Russo or any of the old timers still looking to make a buck from the business. Youtubers like Simon Miller and Ollie Davies carry more weight - I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing.
> 
> JR said on his podcast that the AEW talent don't care about Cornette's views, he found it laughable anyone would think they would. The talent that gets involved with Cornette on twitter are just as hungry for attention as he is.
> 
> It's a small pool of the IWC that takes notice of Cornette.


Who has more heat in AEW than him? If he walked out in an AEW arena in front of a live crowd, what would happen? You really think they would not know who he is? Remember Jelly cursing him in a match early on? Remember the "mud show tonight" sign backstage? They all listen to him and we all know it. Jericho responds to him plenty and even openly implied he would get a payday if he just stopped criticizing the product. Of course publicly they would downplay it. What is JR going to say as an employee of the company? It is a small pool of wrestling fans that are still watching any wrestling products.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Two Sheds said:


> Who has more heat in AEW than him? If he walked out in an AEW arena in front of a live crowd, what would happen? You really think they would not know who he is? Remember Jelly cursing him in a match early on? Remember the "mud show tonight" sign backstage? They all listen to him and we all know it. Jericho responds to him plenty and even openly implied he would get a payday if he just stopped criticizing the product. Of course publicly they would downplay it. What is JR going to say as an employee of the company? It is a small pool of wrestling fans that are still watching any wrestling products.


*Seeing Jim Cornette on the Khan Tron would make me laugh hysterically just thinking about the amount of money they would have to pay to get him to show up.*


----------



## Bravesfan3 (Apr 22, 2021)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> Khan Tron


Titantron/Ovaltron
Turnertron

Why didn't I think of Khantron


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *Seeing Jim Cornette on the Khan Tron would make me laugh hysterically just thinking about the amount of money they would have to pay to get him to show up.*





Bravesfan3 said:


> Titantron/Ovaltron
> Turnertron
> 
> Why didn't I think of Khantron


TinyTron.


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

Jim Cornette would have the #1 selling T-Shirt on AEW's e-shop if they were willing to sell it.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Remember the "mud show tonight" sign backstage?


*Yep, Rent Free







*


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Outlaw91 said:


> Cool, so he was good at selling out shows in a 200 seats capacity arena. That's the level!


A couple of thousand on many occasions. And that’s without the platform of national cable in a small market.

Also, if you’re trying to run a local territory, you don’t necessarily want to be selling out that many seats. Well, not aiming to. That’s such a WWE mentality.

I also wouldn’t mock territory wrestling. It stayed in business for so many years based on the actual merit of its demand. Almost as many people watched wrestling in Memphis that watch AEW from all around the world. And Jerry Lawler sold out those arenas way more frequently than AEW can claim to.

It used to be way more over per capita, and it’s not even lcose



AthleticGirth said:


> That's a very on brand Cornette thing to say - and you're not even getting a commission, it's also simply not true. The people I know who watch AEW are younger than me and don't know or care about Cornette, Melzer, Russo or any of the old timers still looking to make a buck from the business. Youtubers like Simon Miller and Ollie Davies carry more weight - I don't know whether that's a good or bad thing.
> 
> JR said on his podcast that the AEW talent don't care about Cornette's views, he found it laughable anyone would think they would. The talent that gets involved with Cornette on twitter are just as hungry for attention as he is.
> 
> It's a small pool of the IWC that takes notice of Cornette.


That’s anecdotal at best. Things like WrestleTalk basically do about as well as Cornette’s YouTube clips. YouTube is just one of the methods he uses to convey his podcast. He gets several hundred thousand listeners through podcast apps, etc.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

The Wood said:


> A couple of thousand on many occasions. And that’s without the platform of national cable in a small market.
> 
> Also, if you’re trying to run a local territory, you don’t necessarily want to be selling out that many seats. Well, not aiming to. That’s such a WWE mentality.


LOL couple of thousands, they never did that. You multiply it with 10.
I don't care about your excuses, a big time wrestling personality and promoter, as you present him, doesn't need excuses. He was never a able to be more than just a local promoter .
He never succeeded as a big promoter and he was fired from everywhere he worked and now, basically he can't work with any promotion that matters even just a little bit. But hey, it may be just a coincidence that no one wants to work with him anymore.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

BlueEyedDevil said:


> Jim Cornette would have the #1 selling T-Shirt on AEW's e-shop if they were willing to sell it.


*Travis would make six figures if his youtube thumbnails made it on t shirts.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I knew this would produce an epic rant.*


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

1-0 reby this week. I notice jim didn't even mention the ninja turtles thing in his response. So basically he bottled it. All he could do was dare a women to lambast him and send veiled threats about his comeback if she did.

Matt Hardy was spot on with his shock jock comment seemed to hit a nerve as well. As Jim didn't even bother to watch hardys broken gimmick in tna he hasn't got a clue that it was probably the most over thing in wrestling for about a year and some genius work. It's run its course now to be fair bit there's no need to criticise Hardy for getting over. Thats the whole point of the business to get over. Wwe ruined the gimmick not Hardy.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

thisissting said:


> 1-0 reby this week. I notice jim didn't even mention the ninja turtles thing in his response. So basically he bottled it.


Personally I thought Reby buried herself and Corny came out on top. I've never heard about the ninja turtle thing before, so I was shocked when I saw the link. 

But then I clicked on the link, and as soon as I heard Jim's pre-match promo, I immediately understood the context of what was happening.

This objectively isn't an example of Corny being a hypocrite.


----------

